# NC Castle Doctrine



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

At petitiononline.com/lawfornc/petition.html
1162 the #today.

Google: NC Castle Doctrine if my link doesn't work

House Bill 476 went through the HOUSE; was forwarded to Judiciary 11 in March 07

I haven't been able to find anything after the March 07 date.

Maybe this can be stirred again?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

The bill was a good one but died in last years session. You can read it and ask your reps to bring it back to life. Don't just ask their point of view, tell them you want them to vote FOR this bill. Here's the link to the dead one.

http://www.ncga.state.nc.us/gascripts/BillLookUp/BillLookUp.pl?Session=2007&BillID=H476

One additional note, when you write a real postal letter, request a written reply. You can start with the reps that sponsored the original.

Signing an on-line petition is fine but direct contact to the people we elect to represent us is far better. There were other good bills that died too, such as carry in restaurants that serve alcohol.

edit: here's a link for the petition, your link didn't work.

http://www.petitiononline.com/law4nc/petition.html


----------

